
Boeing says 737 Max software is fixed, now it's up to the FAA - maltalex
https://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation/2019/05/16/737-max-boeing-software-fix-done/3697037002/
======
AnimalMuppet
The FAA has received a lot of criticism over this 737 Max fiasco, charging
that it has become Boeing's lapdog. Now's their chance to prove that it's not
true.

